# My Snakehead died.



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey, I had 2 juvi snakeheads.... 1 just died.. i thought they were fine, i keep them in a 10 gallon tank. they are about 2 inchs. anyways... the one that is dead, i found stuck to the intake, and it seems that the top of its body turned a dark green... the other fish seems to be looking kinda grey around the sides now, and maybe a tint of green on his top 2... wtf is this? what should I Do??? HELP i dont want my last snakehead to die.....

I would take a pic, but there really isnt much 2 show, my cam isn't that good, and its not very visible anyways... anybody have any ideas!!?

i got them together anyways, and i dont think the other fish was 2 happy that its buddy died, they would always chill and swim together.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

I am editing your post here because you are way offline here. if you have nothing helpful to post then don't post at all.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

is it fungal? is the green like coloration on the scales or is it a growth or burn?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

i've no idea


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

Check your ph. Snakeheads cant take acidic water


----------

